# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Kans op zwangerschap?

## lacuna

*Ik heb een vraag. In april 07 hebben mijn vriend & ik seks gehad, mét condoom. Nu ben ik toch in paniek geraakt, stel je voor dat er een gaatje in het condoom zat. Daarna heb ik geen seks meer gehad (omdat ik veel te ongerust was zonder pil, & ik beschik niet over de pil). We hebben erna enkel gevingerd & afgetrokken. We hebben met voorvocht te maken gekregen. Kan ik zwanger zijn? (Als ik bijvoorbeeld heb blijven haperen ofzo, kan er dan geen voorvocht van m'n vriend in mijn vagina gegleden zijn?) Ik heb zéér onregelmatige maandstonden (er zitten soms periodes tussen van zes maanden, dan weer van drie maanden) en heb ze sinds april ook niet meer gehad.Ik voel dat m'n buik dikker aan het worden is,maar het voelt soepel en niet hard. Mijn borsten zijn ook ietwat groter, ik hoop dat dit door de puberteit komt en niet door een eventuele zwangerschap! Ik hoop dat ik me het allemaal inbeeld, en dat ik gestresst ben voor niets !Alvast bedankt voor de hulp.*

----------


## _meisje_

van voorvocht kan je zwanger raken...

ik kan je maar enkel 1 advies geven om je stres weg te nemen.. doe een zwangerschap test !

----------


## saampjes

Hey,

Ik zou ook zeker een test halen, voorvocht zit ook zaad in en kan je zeker zwanger van raken!
Koop een test en je weet het meteen..

succes..

----------

